# Help with attachments.



## thespaceman5 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been looking for a song called Careless Whisper. I found this thread:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?47214-Careless-Whisper-Sax-Solo

And there are many attachments on that thread with the sheet music I am looking for. Unfortunately, when I try to open, download an attachment (.zip, .pdf, etc.), it gives me a 1x1 pixel gif image. I tried saving the link as, but it gives me the same thing.

If anyone can help, that would be great.

I know this thread does not fit into this forum, but I don't know where else to post it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thespaceman5 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mostly every attachment I try to open leads me to a 1x1 gif image. Is this normal? Can anyone help?


----------



## thespaceman5 (Jan 22, 2010)

Why can't anyone help?


----------



## tictactux (Jan 16, 2007)

I think something's screwed up at a database level - you request a certain file, but the database hands you out an 1x1 pixel instead. (It does to me as well, so it's not your computer or your karma).
Might be time to talk to an admin...


----------

